# New tiger oscar



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

I got a new juvenile Tiger Oscar about a week ago and can not come up with any names for it. Does anyone have an idea he/she is about 2inches.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about oscar.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Does your tank have a theme (as far as names go?) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

No lol i already have a red oscar named oscar lmao. And no i dont really have a theme haha.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe like Stryker. Lol idk it's hard if you don't have a theme!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Felix? Big Bird? Meyer? Or just wait. Some fish will name themselves with their personalities.


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well actually i think i did come up with a real name for the res oscar just now. I like roman/greek mythology so the red o is a female. Idk what the tiger is so ill figure than one out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

The tiger o and the bigger red o


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hector and Helen? Endless names in mythology.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Seriously, you gotta name him Felix. 

Look up an old TV show called "The Odd Couple"


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

slippery...
or herman


----------

